# 4" tapeworm head for sale



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

4 " tapeworm head for sale perfect condition few months old $250 also have 10" and 12"with handle tapetech boxes older but work perfect $250 for pair pm me with any questions Steve


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Also have tapetech pump if you want


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> also have 10" and 12"with handle tapetech boxes older but work perfect $250 for pair pm me with any questions Steve


The taper running the new school job I've been bouncing in and out of uses a couple older TT boxes and handle. Really nice passes he gets from them. If I didn't already have some nice running boxes.....


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah they run great but got a new set of Columbia fatboys only need so many and need some new angleheads


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Yeah they run great but got a new set of Columbia fatboys only need so many and need some new angleheads


those Columbia fatboys are a horrible box sdrdrywall:jester:, you should go back to using your TT boxes, and sell me your fatboys for half the price you paid for them:whistling2:

You will thank me later


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> those Columbia fatboys are a horrible box sdrdrywall:jester:, you should go back to using your TT boxes, and sell me your fatboys for half the price you paid for them:whistling2:
> 
> You will thank me later


Your probably right and Christmas is coming:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> those Columbia fatboys are a horrible box sdrdrywall:jester:, you should go back to using your TT boxes, and sell me your fatboys for half the price you paid for them:whistling2:
> 
> You will thank me later


My 10" Fatboy is nice for the extra amount it carries, but I prefer my 12" Columbia finishing box over the 12" Fatboy. Usually. Those 12" Fatboys can sometimes be a bit of a workout after awhile, and I don't like quite as much how they handle.

But that's just me. The 12" Fatboy still is a good box, especially for some of our jobs with a fair amount of volume.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> 4 " tapeworm head for sale perfect condition few months old $250 also have 10" and 12"with handle tapetech boxes older but work perfect $250 for pair pm me with any questions Steve


Hey Steve,

We would be happy to give you a great deal on a trade-in if you want to try some new tools. I've got a 3.5" Angle Head with your name on it. Give me a call.

-Brandon


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Steve,

Your new Angle Head is scheduled to arrive on Friday! I think you'll agree that this one works much nicer than what you had. Let us know.

Thanks again Steve.

Take care,

Brandon


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks brandon ill let you know how it works as soon as I receive it sometimes you just can't get along with a tool .thanks for exchanging it for me Steve


----------

